# [Wine] Probleme de lecture pour Wine (?)

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Je tente d'installer Wine, que je souhaiterai faire tourner avec Vulkan, pour jouer à Entropia Universe. J'ai le matériel qu'il faut, j'ai déjà réussi à faire fonctionner tout ça sous Gentoo dans une installation précédente donc mon matériel est bien compatible  :Smile: .

Actuellement je suis confronté à un problème de droits pour Wine semble-t-il car avant toute chose Wine me transmet ce message:

 *Quote:*   

> wine: Read access denied for device L"\\??\\Z:\\", FS volume label and serial are not available.
> 
> 

 

Donc si je comprend bien Wine ne peut pas lire l'emplacement indiqué par défaut dans le home ?

Je suis en ext4 et le dossier d'installation d'Entropia est dans mon home, et dans mon fstab je déclare les partitions en UUID (recommandation Gentoo pour les appareils qui redémarre souvent).

La version de wine est la dernière staging.

Mon profil est open-rc/plasma/amd64.

Voilà, il est également possible que j'ai un peu foiré mon installation mais j'ai bien prit le temps de la faire en suivant patiemment et attentivement le Handbook.

En espérant que vous puissiez m'aider je vous remercie.

Cordialement, Skwal.

----------

